# Heated sideview mirrors



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

fusion66 said:


> Is any trim line so equipped?


2LT & LTZ trims are.

Not sure about Cruze Diesel.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Heated, power-adjustable outside mirrors are included in the 1LT Driver Convenience Package.

*1LT Driver Convenience Package*
Personalize your driving comfort with this package, which includes: 


6-way power-adjustable driver's seat with manual recliner
Illuminated vanity mirrors for both driver and front seat passenger
Auto-dimming inside rearview mirror to reduce nighttime glare
Heated, power-adjustable outside mirrors to melt away fog and frost
On the 1LT with an available automatic transmission, this package also includes the remote vehicle starter system.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Heated, power-adjustable outside mirrors are included in the 1LT Driver Convenience Package.


2013 and newer, though. Of course it gets all the good stuff the year after I buy mine...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's because the number 13 is lucky.... so lucky you barely find it in an elevator.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> 2013 and newer, though. Of course it gets all the good stuff the year after I buy mine...


+1! That's the one thing I would have really liked on my car.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

That's one of the bonuses I got because I wanted a remote start. I had them on my Trailblazer too! Love them!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Lighted vanity mirrors are standard on any European cruze , just saying


----------



## azulhombre (Apr 18, 2014)

In the same niche, what about an auto day/night rearview mirror?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Dominus dedit et Dominus abstulit*



jblackburn said:


> 2013 and newer, though. Of course it gets all the good stuff the year after I buy mine...


Yeah j., but they took away the Z-link in the '13s and '14s. When the one hand giveth, the other hand taketh away. :th_thumbsdownsm:


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

azulhombre said:


> In the same niche, what about an auto day/night rearview mirror?


It's part of the 1lt driver convenience package listed above

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

stamas said:


> Lighted vanity mirrors are standard on any European cruze , just saying


Yeah that is standard on LTZ only. I don't apply make up and my last few chics didn't either. Saves you from having to clean make up off the visor and the cloth on the door if you as me.


----------

